

Gretl: Gnu Regression, Econometrics and Time-series Library - mahmud
http://gretl.sourceforge.net/

======
mahmud
Just came across this little beauty. It already has datasets for many
Econometric texts. Seems like the community of econometrics educators are
throwing their weight behind this. Let's hope it becomes the next R.

